# Anyone using a Jobber J100 chainsaw mill?



## wdsracer (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello everyone I'm new to the chainsaw mill world and I was wondering if anyone out there has used a Jobber j100 chainsaw mill? I checked out the video at cutterschoice.com and it looks pretty good. It looks like you can take the saw on and off easily. It is pretty affordable to at around 1000.00 and you use what ever saw you have. I will be squaring up white pine and spruce for a post and beam small cabin. Just looking for some feed back. This site is great I have learned a lot from you guys, thanks.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 31, 2007)

Don't know anything about it really but there was one on ebay a few days ago......I think starting bid was 600.00....not alot cheaper than one new, but not a bad price either.


----------



## dhowes (Oct 21, 2012)

*J 100 owner / user*



wdsracer said:


> Hello everyone I'm new to the chainsaw mill world and I was wondering if anyone out there has used a Jobber j100 chainsaw mill? I checked out the video at cutterschoice.com and it looks pretty good. It looks like you can take the saw on and off easily. It is pretty affordable to at around 1000.00 and you use what ever saw you have. I will be squaring up white pine and spruce for a post and beam small cabin. Just looking for some feed back. This site is great I have learned a lot from you guys, thanks.



I have a J100 and it cuts very straight and true, I use a ripping chain and it cuts quite smooth, I added the height extensions so it will cut 20 in logs, it will cut 12f 4in long , with the mill+ height extensions+the log turner+ripping bar+ripping chain+shipping+tax, I have over 1500$ invested

These mills cut straight , the only disadvantage is that they are slow and they have a wide kerf with a lot of sawdust, but I found that it was the cheapest way to make quality lumber

I currently am listing the mill I have on kijiji in ontario canada because I don,t need it anymore I am including the chainsaw with it , all for 695$


----------

